# I can help you name your Puppy !!



## Roie

I AM THE DOG NAMER
I love coming up with cute names for dogs. If you need a name for a puppy PM me. or post here with as much of the following information as possible

Type of name you want: Cities, sports, celeberties exotic, italian ect.
Color: blue fawn etc
Any thing else: personality traits of your pup would help or anythign else you want me to know.. 
PICTURE: if you have a picture that would help me tremendously.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Brillaint idea I will sticky this


----------



## Roie

thanks!!! I just thought it might help some people out... ya know? And it's so much fun thinking of names...


----------



## tik0z

i agree thinking of names for these cuties are fun


----------



## Chihuahualover1316

*names*

i just got a cute little chihuahua puppy but i have no clue what to name it


----------



## Roie

ok, just send me the as much info as you can (see the topic post on what info is helpful) and i will see what i can do!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls

alrighty here ya go:

he's the one that is being used for a pillow by his sister by the way...

he's blue brindle the blue looks almost silvery. he's a mama's boy (first one to his mama when she went into the pen for feeding and he's always by her) he's a chubby lil thing and kinda goofy lol. born on 7/4 he's jsut 5 weeks old right now. 

i'm picky with names. i like cute unique names. his title will start with count since chiwi is countess. i don't want it to sound like chiwi's name i don't want confusion.


----------



## arizonaalum

Type of name you want: we want a name that is not so common maybe in a foreign language. a romance language. i love dolce, but thats my friends chihuahuas name!!!! 
Color: she is dark brown with golden brown, & she is tiny tiny!!! 
Any thing else: she is fun!!!!! she loves to play ans cuddle and snuggle!!! 
Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roie

this one is for Chiwi's Mom... 

Wookie: CHEWBACCA the wookie from starwars.. he kinda looked like him
Cullen: young handsome animal
Keona: gods gracious gift 
Ugo: bright in mind and sprit
Aboo: the monkey in aladdin spelled Abu
those area few.... i am still looking though,, i have dome stuff to do today so i fugired i would search a little for everone.. let me know if these are to exotic or not exotic enough


----------



## Roie

ok for arizonaaalum

Chanel: french for canal but also designer/ perfume
Fluer: flower
Cheri: dear in french
Hoshi: star in japenese
Schatzi: little darling in germen
Latte
Pepsi
Acapulco: city in mexico
Chianti: wine district in Italy
Fiji: beautiful island in the south pacific
Marseilles: french city
Tahiti

thats all for today i have plans but i will have more tommarow


----------



## luv4mygirls

Roie said:


> this one is for Chiwi's Mom...
> 
> Wookie: CHEWBACCA the wookie from starwars.. he kinda looked like him
> Cullen: young handsome animal
> Keona: gods gracious gift
> Ugo: bright in mind and sprit
> Aboo: the monkey in aladdin spelled Abu
> those area few.... i am still looking though,, i have dome stuff to do today so i fugired i would search a little for everone.. let me know if these are to exotic or not exotic enough


i got one! thanks a lot, i didnt' choose one of yours BUT you made me look to disney lol and i got the perfect name from lilo and stitch


----------



## Roie

thats great, Thanks for coming to me anyway.. it's a lot of fun and i am glad i could help. what name did you choose??


----------



## luv4mygirls

Roie said:


> thats great, Thanks for coming to me anyway.. it's a lot of fun and i am glad i could help. what name did you choose??


check out chit chat thread "he got a name" i posted the name and a pic hehe


----------



## arizonaalum

I figured out how to attach a pic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bratty

*my chihuahua needs a name......... *

Here is a pic of the pup I am going to be getting. He is on the right..... I was thinking of a name with a pagan theme, but not necessarily a god. just something that suits him.


----------



## Roie

ok i did my best but could not find any pagan names.. i searched at least 15 different sites, they gave the names but not hte origin so i could not tell i fthey were pagan.. sooo if you want some other kind of name let me know sorry!!


----------



## bratty

*MY PUP'S NAME*

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR THE NAMES, BUT I HAVE A NAME FOR MY CHIHUAHUA. PHEW IT TOOK ME QUITE SOMETIME TO FIND THE NAME I WANTED, HIS NAME IS GOING TO BE LOKI.


----------



## Roie

aww how cute!!


----------



## Malvolio

Ok I could use your help too!

Just got a 7 week old female Chi puppie and the wife wants to name her Sophie!?! Yuk. Talk about a NON-Chi name. I have the following lined up, but need to pick one and champion it to the fam. Tell me which one to go with: (or any other name you can come up with)

Lottie 
Mia
Chi-Chi
Pipper
Pepe
Gidget

And here is her pic:


----------



## stefanie_farrell

aww i like martini for her!


----------



## Malvolio

stefanie_farrell said:


> aww i like martini for her!


yeah, that's good... iwas also thinking Margaretta!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas

Ok our new baby is the brown and white one in front. I want to name him something Spanish but we are having a hard time coming up with something cute and easy to pronounce so my daughter wont have trouble saying the name. I have been trying to come up with words in English and then translating them to Spanish but no luck yet. I want something interesting and original if possible. Please help if you can.


----------



## Roie

Cactus-prickly at times 
Cortez-a spanish explorer who conquered Mexico.
Enrique-alpha dog, man of the house, wants the royal treatment
Julio- young, you hope this puppy will never grow up.
Loco- perfect for the crazy dog!!
Orlando-from the great land
Pablo- small one
Amato-beloved
Ciro-the sun
Galeno-little bright one
Vitas-full of life


hopefully you like them. sorry for the late response


----------



## Roie

personally i kind of like sophie.. hehe..

but she does look like a lottie or a mia!!! We can start a poll if you'd like!! oh yea and your chi is absolutley precious


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

i like amato   

kisses nat


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas

Thank you for all of your suggestions.


----------



## *Sarah*

*naming Shih tzu girl*

ok I need help naming a puppy for my friend she cant agree on anything BTW not a chi  It's a little Shih tzu girl so a little ball of fluff, sadly no pictures yet as she's only 2 weeks old. she wants really girlie names, sooo I'm thinking disney names, fairy names etc etc, basically something cute lol any help??? 


Sarah & Stitch


----------



## Roie

yay i love doing these names
these are all from assorted disney movies and shows based on the movies:
Belle-from beauty and the beast
Cinderella- from cinderella (maybe Cindie for short??)
Jasmine- Alladin (Jaz, or jazzy for short)
Ariel- the little mermaid
mulan
Arora- the princess in sleeping beauty
melicifent- the lady with the mirror on the wall in snow white,,
Carlotta- one of the servents in erics castle in the little mermaid, she is the one to make sure that ariel is properly dressed
Pearl- one the the most popular teenage girls in the city of atlantica
Gabriella- a mute mermaid that has an octopus interperater
The Daughters of Triton:
Aquata,Andrina.Arista, Atina, Adella,Alana and Ariel
Nakoma- pochahontas's best friend
Sapphire- pretty gem
Gigi- girly girly
Ginger
Sugar
Honey
Cheri- means dear
London
Versailles???


----------



## Mia

ok well on the picture the chis reminded me of a mini herd of cows lol, with their colouring. 

cow = vaca
bull = toro

i think toro is quite cute
mia
x



> Ok our new baby is the brown and white one in front. I want to name him something Spanish but we are having a hard time coming up with something cute and easy to pronounce so my daughter wont have trouble saying the name. I have been trying to come up with words in English and then translating them to Spanish but no luck yet. I want something interesting and original if possible. Please help if you can


----------



## BlueMo0nz

OK so I have been working on naming my new little boy chi I am getting. He is blue so I wanted a "blue" name and I thought of a bunch and then it sort of hit me to name him "Rio" which is such a simple name! For those who don't know it means a river in Spanish.

I just wanted people's opinions on Rio and any other suggestions. Thank you! Oh yeah and my other two babies are Keera and Amber so it can't be a name that sounds like those.


----------



## Mia

omg! what a cutie, i have to say rio seems perfect somehow, id go with that
mia
x


----------



## Roie

rio does sound cute, i think it sounds fine with kiera and amber


----------



## suzyb

ok so here are 2 pictures of my new puppy (im picking him up on monday). i cant think of a name though! my other chi's name is bentley and he's black and tan


----------



## Mia

suzyb said:


> ok so here are 2 pictures of my new puppy (im picking him up on monday). i cant think of a name though! my other chi's name is bentley and he's black and tan


well bentley is a car name so what about another car name for your new puppy

Rover
Ford
Polo
cooper (mini cooper)
chevy
lotus
tigra
saxo
Punto
Volvo
Mercedes
quatro

other possiblities that go with bentley, kind of englishy sounding i guess
harvey
perry
llyod
smithy


----------



## suzyb

aww cooper sounds so cute! he kinda looks like one too... (even tho i hate the cars! hehe) thanks! im gonna just see if i can find any other names too but so far that's in #1 place right now


----------



## SuperSteph

*Just rescued a chi-mix!*

I found her on my doorstep a couple of days ago.... she's so cute!! We already have a lot of pets, so we are planning to be her foster home until we either find her family or find a good owner for her!  She's under a year old (per the vet- she still has extra teeth), and she's a mix... chi face! ADORABLE little girl. 

I just bought her a chi shirt today that says "Drama Queen"... it's pink and has little rhinestones on it! :lol: 

So, we are looking for a name... I don't know if she already has one... but we need something to call her other than "the new dog" or "the puppy"!










So far. I have thought of these (got ideas from here already!)
Martini (Teeny for short)
Jasmine (Jazz for short)
Pepsi
Gidget
Keiki (key-key... means baby in hawaiian!)
Chi-Chi (well, duh!)

I have to remember that she's not mine.... and that's hard!! But I do need to call her somethign while she's with us... and eventhough she's 10 lbs already, she loves to be cuddled and sit on laps!

Thanks for any other names you can suggest! 8)


----------



## luv4mygirls

Mia said:


> suzyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok so here are 2 pictures of my new puppy (im picking him up on monday). i cant think of a name though! my other chi's name is bentley and he's black and tan
> 
> 
> 
> well bentley is a car name so what about another car name for your new puppy
> 
> Rover
> Ford
> Polo
> cooper (mini cooper)
> chevy
> lotus
> tigra
> saxo
> Punto
> Volvo
> Mercedes
> quatro
> 
> other possiblities that go with bentley, kind of englishy sounding i guess
> harvey
> perry
> llyod
> smithy
Click to expand...

or blaze (short for blazer)
dakota
jag (for jaguar)
baron (lebaron)


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

VIPER!!!!!  

kisses nat

Steph....i love yasmine for her :wave:


----------



## BlueMo0nz

Beemer! (BMW)

And I like Gidget for the girlie!


----------



## suzyb

ok so i know it doesnt have anything to do with cars but what do u guys think about Reno? or Novi? <-- it's a car thing
i saw Reno in another post and i thought it was cute but not too cutesy ... and my bf thought of Novi since he's all into cars and stuff. although i'll probably be like "ooh my little creamsicle!" all the time anyway hahaha


----------



## EdukatedRedHed

Ok .... Pleast go to the link below and take a look at the puppy I *Might* be bringing home tomorrow.


http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=13587


I usually name animals with human names. (Names I have used previously are Heather & Hannah - cats, Mikinzie, Jazmine, Zoey, & Charley - dogs)

I like names that I can come up with cute nicknames for. (Like Charley is Char Char or Charley-Warley. Mikinzie was Kinzie. Zoey was Zoe Zoe. Jazmine is Jazzy. Etc...)

I would like a name that goes well with Charley and doesn't sound anything like my parents two dogs names (Muffy and Jazzy).

For some reason I have the name *Benson or Benny *stuck in my head.

Any other thoughts?

**UPDATE: He's mine! I've posted new pics of him here:


http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=13685


:flower:


----------



## SuperSteph

Well, the man of the house likes Martini or Gidget.... I like Gidget... but she's soooo girlie. Ok, I am making her girlie! :lol:

We almost named our lab "Reno" but then we realized half the time we'd be saying "No, Reno, no!" :lol: and figured it would get confusing... plus, having "no" in the name may desensitize that word when you WANT to use it.

Just a thought- but I still think its a cute name!!


----------



## beetlebug_lady

Names are so hard!!


----------



## suzyb

SuperSteph said:


> Well, the man of the house likes Martini or Gidget.... I like Gidget... but she's soooo girlie. Ok, I am making her girlie! :lol:
> 
> We almost named our lab "Reno" but then we realized half the time we'd be saying "No, Reno, no!" :lol: and figured it would get confusing... plus, having "no" in the name may desensitize that word when you WANT to use it.
> 
> Just a thought- but I still think its a cute name!!


that's a really good point! okay so ix-nay on the reno ... i am kinda leaning toward Novi just cuz i like unusual names and im having a hard time thinking of anything better.


----------



## roxie

Hi, I need help. I have a beautiful, 1.13 lb Chihua, she is gorgeous. She has a bit of mishchief in her, and she is the cuddliest, lickiest little baby. I don't know what to name her. She has major bouts of hyperactivity, followed by major bouts of loungeity. Please help


----------



## lisalutt

*need girl puppy name*

I am picking up my precious next weekend. trying to nail down her name. she is cream in color but don't know her personality as yet. looking for a cute two-syllable chi name for female. will try to insert her pic. I'm leaning toward Bella (Itsa Bella)


----------



## MEGGS

I'm getting a new Chi its a boy......... i don't even know what it looks like yet i can post a pic later but i need a name i would like something different......... something with meaning......... or maybe a "Butch name"....... i dunno... i need some help


----------



## Roie

Bella is cute! Ginger, Cocoa, Sophie.


----------



## Roie

hmm how about:

Rocky
Brady (tom brady)
Manny ( manny ramirez)
give me some hints as to names you like, andi can go from there.,


----------



## *Abby*

*Re: need girl puppy name*



lisalutt said:


> I am picking up my precious next weekend. trying to nail down her name. she is cream in color but don't know her personality as yet. looking for a cute two-syllable chi name for female. will try to insert her pic. I'm leaning toward Bella (Itsa Bella)


 I really like Bambi for a girl.


----------



## *Abby*

MEGGS said:


> I'm getting a new Chi its a boy......... i don't even know what it looks like yet i can post a pic later but i need a name i would like something different......... something with meaning......... or maybe a "Butch name"....... I dunno... i need some help


Hmm... Spike? Louie? Rocko? Harley? Jake?


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

Im Gunna Call My new Pup Kitty  lolzzz


it was my nana's name who died in march..


----------



## luv4mygirls

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> Im Gunna Call My new Pup Kitty  lolzzz
> 
> 
> it was my nana's name who died in march..


what a sweet gesture  and such a cute name.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

luv4mygirls said:


> <3 Sarah <3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im Gunna Call My new Pup Kitty  lolzzz
> 
> 
> it was my nana's name who died in march..
> 
> 
> 
> what a sweet gesture  and such a cute name.
Click to expand...


----------



## jo2004uk

that is sich a nice thing to do and a lovely name
love
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

Thankies


----------



## jo2004uk

can anyone think of anynames for girl puppies they arent born yet so icant tell u colours
would be very grateful
thanks
jo


----------



## tiggerific

*need a registered name*

i have two chi's; angel and shorty... shorty's name is "nothing short of chaos". i cant think of something cute for angel though.. i need help! heres pics of her... shes the sweetest thing, but can be a real firecracker sometimes!! i want something kinda girlie...


----------



## Roie

hmmm lets see..

"Heavenly Angel of_______" what ever name you want to use. 
"Angelic Lady of _____"

hmm this is a toughie..


----------



## AndreaLynn

I need help!!!
My fiancee is getting me a chi puppy for Christmas....She was suposed to be a surprise, but I accidentally found out! I'm not allowed to see her, but I know shes black with tan spots on her face and paws...I want a name thats girly, but not silly. This is my first chi and I'm SO excited!!! I have a 1 year old cocker spaniel named Abbie, so I don't want anything too similar to her because she is also one of a kind, special. Help me PLEASE!!!!


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY

AndreaLynn said:


> I need help!!!
> My fiancee is getting me a chi puppy for Christmas....She was suposed to be a surprise, but I accidentally found out! I'm not allowed to see her, but I know shes black with tan spots on her face and paws...I want a name thats girly, but not silly. This is my first chi and I'm SO excited!!! I have a 1 year old cocker spaniel named Abbie, so I don't want anything too similar to her because she is also one of a kind, special. Help me PLEASE!!!!


I love love LOVE and almost used Trinket (Trinny for short).


----------



## AndreaLynn

Thanks for your help, but I picked the name Tequila Rose, because shes a mexican dog, and well...She looked drunk when she was walking...We call her Teq or Quila (keela)...It fits perfectly!


----------



## LiLBevs

*New Addition to the Family*

Lil Bevs just got a new friend and I am tryin to pick the perfect name. I am looking for something cute and girly!!! But nothing common like Princess or Precious!! Please help! Any and all suggestions will be considered and are greatly appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## MSBOOTS

Pixie-Celtic- small elf, fairy
Sadie- English- princess
Malika- African- Queen
*Aimee- Latin- beloved*
*Mandy- Latin- beloved*
Charlotte-French-petite and feminine
Sophie-Greek- intelligent
Lotta or Lottie -Latin -petite beauty


----------



## LiLBevs

Thanks for your suggestion!! i will try posting pictures asap


----------



## LiLBevs

*Bevo's new Friend!!*


----------



## rachel

Awww...She's adorable! Have you picked a name yet? Here's a few I was thinking about when naming my little girl...

Lola
Lily
Isabel

Grace Nola is what we finally decided on...Gracie most of the time, except when she's in trouble! Nola means little bell in spanish. And Grace/Gracie is of course graceful...totally not her though! PetNamesWorld.com is also a good resource...they tell you the origin & meaning of names. Good Luck!


----------



## Chihuahua Crazy101

*Chi names Here are some spanish names*

paco 
lola
tito
chalupa
chico
tequila
pedro
mya
kahlua
lupe
nacho
perro


----------



## AEROMarley1983

Omg Sooooooooooooooooooooo Precious! I Want Her!


----------



## Tari007

*Help me name my puppies!v*

Hello!
ccasion7: I just got two gorgeous chi puppies (8 weeks old) and they need names! I really wanted to give them Mayan names, after all, they are Mexican!
Can you help me? They are brother and sister and they are both white with light cream spots behind their ears.
Thank you so much!!!!  

Tari007


----------



## solögas

I wold like names of states or sitis of Amerika. My fimale is named Arizona and she is having puppis.(sorry but my Inglish) Lena


----------



## mrs1885

Ooohhh ooohhh oohhhhh - me too me too!!

Ok - his current name is Butch - yuck! He is a tan colored male. I rescued him from a BYB. I have a female that I rescued with him and they are inseperable. Her name was Lightning, but we've changed that to Belle. I'd like something that would match his name. The kids came up with Belle from Beauty and the Beast I think, so some kind of kids movie maybe? I like Shrek, but I have it reserved in case I ever get a male large breed puppy. Doubt I will, but just in case!!

Personality wise, he's a ham! He loves attention from anyone and will run right up to a stranger for love. Not the least bit skiddish - very outgoing. Belle is the dominant one of the two and he's very content to sit back and let her run the show. When we are alone in the room, he's the one kicked back in their bed and she's the one keeping watch on everyone and everything else. He's also quite the 'prancer' when he runs and walks. It's hysterical to watch him! You'd think he was going a million miles an hour when he runs, but it's actually pretty slow cuz he has such tiny little legs!

If it works, this is his picture:
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r246/MRS1885/PuppiesandBoneCave017.jpg


----------



## bambii__xx

Just some names I like are:


Male

-Riley 
-Ash
-Dalta
-Zaff
-Flash
-Viyrd (like verb, but with a d)
-Jaxx

Female

-Kyra
-Deta
-Erin
-Pip
-Tee
-Lu-lu

< 3


----------



## ria

Malvolio said:


> Ok I could use your help too!
> 
> Just got a 7 week old female Chi puppie and the wife wants to name her Sophie!?! Yuk. Talk about a NON-Chi name. I have the following lined up, but need to pick one and champion it to the fam. Tell me which one to go with: (or any other name you can come up with)
> 
> Lottie
> Mia
> Chi-Chi
> Pipper
> Pepe
> Gidget
> 
> And here is her pic:


I think she is soooooooo cute which breeder did you get her from ria


----------



## LuvTheChi

omg she is sooo cute^^.
I desperately need help with a name for my puppy. I work at the place she was bred and I know her very well. She's still too young, but wer'e going to pick her up and bring her home in two more weeks *the day I get out of school yay!*

Type of name: It doesn't really matter to me. But I really don't want her to be named after somebody, I don't want it to be an old name like spot, and nothing that's too far out of english language. What I do want is something a bit different, but simalar enough that it fits well with her. Something that's cute, but not so cutesy like fluffy. If it helps any, her mother's name is Pooky and her father's name is Bandit.
Color: All black but lil white spot on chin and white spots on her two back toes.
Type: She is a longhaired purebred BEAUTIFUL chi.
Personality: She's not as playful as the other chi's yet, but I can tell she will be a pretty playful one. She's more mellow right now. She likes sleeping by people, and she sleeps anywhere. I don't think she's afraid of certain things. I also don't think she will be the guard dog type, or the yappy type. More like a friend *or the kind of dog fancy people carry around with them in their purses*

Here is her picture. This was taken about two weeks ago, so she's a bit bigger now. I could get another newer pic by tomorrow if needed.


----------



## LuvTheChi

Oh, here are some name suggestions that I thought of. I feel stupid because I may want to use one XD.

Gypsy
Nightengale
Ebony
Lily
Amery
Pooka
Nokkoi
Tazmine
Auran *fits well like Auran Dawn*
Chille
Nooka
Shooki

Just sujestions^^


----------



## ria

hi I will be getting a bluey girl in about 7 weeks and desperate for a name. I was thinking either of a name relating to the night or a mixture of Chance Georgie and maybe my name which is Maria nickname Ria. I have been given a few but I am looking for a girly girl name that sounds fine with my boys. I hoping my little girl will keep some of her blue but told that this may not happen as she gets older. I have a constant headche with name finding so anyone there that can HELP. I will truly be very grateful.


----------



## Princess.Is.Natalie

*Solid-white female chi needing a name*

Post has been moved to a new topic on the board <3.


----------



## ellad

LuvTheChi said:


> omg she is sooo cute^^.
> I desperately need help with a name for my puppy. I work at the place she was bred and I know her very well. She's still too young, but wer'e going to pick her up and bring her home in two more weeks *the day I get out of school yay!*
> 
> Type of name: It doesn't really matter to me. But I really don't want her to be named after somebody, I don't want it to be an old name like spot, and nothing that's too far out of english language. What I do want is something a bit different, but simalar enough that it fits well with her. Something that's cute, but not so cutesy like fluffy. If it helps any, her mother's name is Pooky and her father's name is Bandit.
> Color: All black but lil white spot on chin and white spots on her two back toes.
> Type: She is a longhaired purebred BEAUTIFUL chi.
> Personality: She's not as playful as the other chi's yet, but I can tell she will be a pretty playful one. She's more mellow right now. She likes sleeping by people, and she sleeps anywhere. I don't think she's afraid of certain things. I also don't think she will be the guard dog type, or the yappy type. More like a friend *or the kind of dog fancy people carry around with them in their purses*
> 
> Here is her picture. This was taken about two weeks ago, so she's a bit bigger now. I could get another newer pic by tomorrow if needed.



She is beautiful. I am partial to "black" Chis. I like the name

Cha Cha. I have a black chi named chico and I always said if I ever get a black female - her name would be Cha Cha.

Congrats!


----------



## Pumpkin & Gidget

*Who names Who*

*We named our Chihuahuas 'Pumpkin" & 'Desdemona'.........they have rapidly become 'Pumper' & 'Gidget'!!!! (This due to the fact that Chihuahuas have the uncanny nack of acquiring names themselves after they have their owner TRAINED!!! LOL!!!!) And the talk about Mexican names........how 'bout Antonio (Tony), Ignacio (Iggy), Alamo (Allie), Pepito (Peppy), Pepper, Chili, Bonita (Bonnie), Sarita,......and the list goes on.... *

Thanks, Steve & Susan...........Pumper & Gidget


----------



## Pupy

hello help me name this guy.my girls have rare names and spelt like no others chiowny is one and shelee is another i would like a name for this boy just as unique


----------



## Dave

well, we've tried....nothing seems right...our new baby is 7 weeks old, black and white....very calm when she wants to be and licks my face, bites my wife and all the other usual puppy things...

HELP...we cant find a name to stick
maybe something unique and unordinary...mexican or latin would be nice


----------



## Keeffer

I like the name Rosita or Hush  I yeah, I like Chenoa as well.


----------



## Maleighchi

Baci (italian for Kisses)
Tia (mexican for aunt)
Senorita (mexican for misses)
Allegra (mexican for happy)
Caeli (latin for from heaven)
Josalynn (latin for Light Hearted)
Rosemary (Latin for A flower)
Elana (Latin for Light)

Some unique names:

Pocket(s)
Comet
Echo
Flirt
Godiva (for chocolate)
Bubbles

Some of my all time favorites:

Isis (meaning: “Isis was a winged goddess who represented all that was visible, birth, growth, development and vigour. Having wings, she was a wind goddess (as was her sister). She travelled widely, moaned and cried loud enough to shake the heavens and used her wings to blow life into her husband. The kite was sacred to her, and she could transform herself into this bird at will. She brought the heavenly scent with her through the land, leaving lingering scenes of spices and flowers her wake. She brought fresh air with her into the underworld when she gave food to the dead. She represented both the life-giving spring winds of Egypt and the morning winds that hailed the arrival of the sun each day.” )
Echo
Magic
Claire

Hope some of these help.


----------



## Dave

wow...your names were spot on...we narowed it down to Allegra (my choice), Tia, (wife's choice) and my daughter came in with Hilton....so....Hilton it is....but I dont know if its normal or not but we started calling her "poochie" right away and I find that we are calling her that more than Hilton....but thank you so much...I think we need another puppy so we can use one of your names


----------



## Georgia24

Here is our new pup. I am having trouble with names. I want something quirky and fun. Many cartoons? He is quite the snuggler and kisser! I absoutley love his markings and thought to relate to that. Just so unsure! haha maybe you can help! THis is what I thought of so far...

Jack
Rambo HA!
Gatsby
Zorro
Hamlet


----------



## Jenn4872

Awww...he's CUTE!! I love his markings.

Here's a few names I thought of when I saw his pic.

Popeye
Bandit
Comet

And for the snuggler/kisser in him...
Casanova
Don Juan
Romeo
Hershey (like Hershey Kisses & Hugs)

Kinda funny story about a pet name. My SIL had a mini schnauzer when she first started dating my brother. He was very sweet and his name was Deeogee. I always like that name because it sounded unique. About a year later I was at their house and was outside playing with him. I called out his name "Deeeeooooooogeeee" then it hit me...D-O-G. Ohhhhhhhhh. My brother must've been able to see the actual light bulb above my head because he asked me what was wrong. I said "his name is D-O-G...like dog" He looked at me like I was crazy (or just dumb...lol) He cracked up and razzed me about it for months.


----------



## Georgia24

Jenn,
That is to funny, deeogee! I would have done the same thing.. actually.. my boyfriend's cousins last name is lemongello. We have been toegther for almost 9 years and last year I go, "haha its like lemon jello... they all laughed at me! LOL. By the way I think we are going to go with Jax, I have started calling him Apple Jacks


----------



## Jenn4872

Awww...Jax for Apple Jacks....that's cute!!


----------



## jessicalynn

Hello! I am a first time chi soon-to-be owner! We picked out the runt of the litter who will be 6 weeks tomorrow. 2 more weeks to go!  
I am obsessed with the green bay packers and really want to call him Beau (short for Lambeau) which means handsome and sweetheart. perfect! well hubby isnt so keen on that and thinks Beau is too plain. ? 
He thinks it would be fun to call him Poncho. I on the other hand dont like that at all. it just doenst 'fit'. 
I think thought of Jackson as we love UFC fighting and Rampage is one of my favs but the first thing out of my friends mouth was "what like micheal jackson?" 
UH NO! I dont want to be hearing that for the next 20 years! 
ssooooooooooo any ideas??? 
here's a pic of him a few weeks ago: 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3327/3279707698_a064a8c6a3.jpg


----------



## Jetta

*Our little fox*

Ok so we've had puppy for 5 days now and still no name, he's been called lots of variations of puppy and I call him my little boy too, don't want him to get too used to puppy.

He's a Chihauhau/Sheltie Cross and looks like a little fox but we can't find fox or wolf related names that suit him (we've scowered the net very thorougly now I think) My daughter thinks 'Foxy' but it would better suit a girl.

That's the trouble all the names we like just sound too big for him.

We want a fairly origonal name I guess if that's ever possible but with a ring to it and that other people will like too. I like Bayley but we know a few other dogs by that name and one kid too My daughters are called Sydney Paige and Kayla Grace. I already want a little girl pup too to call Nikita (or shortened to Kita)

He's just a loving bouncy little thing that's always either sleeping or making us laugh.

I'll add a few pictures too.

Boys are so hard to name when they're this little and cute.


----------



## MsAsh

*Help!*

I won't have my new baby until later next week, and usually I can come up with a name, right now the only one I am thinking of is Gavino (or maybe Gabe).

He is super small. 8 weeks on the 18th, and weighs 1.12 pounds. He is brown, tan and some white. From what I hear is he a bit of a whiner because he has not been left alone too long.

This is the best picture I have of him. He is the one on top standing up.









I am looking for something unique. I have two manecoons. One came names, well, it just took when we got him from the shelter, his name his Chase. The other, whose name was Chop Suey, is named Mona. (Chase is a 15 pounder, Mona 10).

So, something, fun, not "frilly" not too much of a dog name. And unique.

Does that help?


----------



## Elitamiller

I'm planning to get another male chihuahua and I'd like to know what do you think about the names i have in mind:

Coral
Titti
Bonzo

I like the last one the most.


----------



## Deme

Malvolio said:


> Ok I could use your help too!
> 
> Just got a 7 week old female Chi puppie and the wife wants to name her Sophie!?! Yuk. Talk about a NON-Chi name. I have the following lined up, but need to pick one and champion it to the fam. Tell me which one to go with: (or any other name you can come up with)
> 
> Lottie
> Mia
> Chi-Chi
> Pipper
> Pepe
> Gidget
> 
> And here is her pic:


Pepe always comes to me when I look at her pic, she's gorgoeus


----------



## Chiwawa mom

*I need a Spanish Name*

I need to finish her registration papers and am running out of names. I have her first part which is Cuervo's Contessa but need to finish it total 25 spaces. I also have 2 new puppies that I would like 1 female name (Spanish) and 1 male name (Spanish) it must be unique nothing like Pedro I allready have Jose', Contessa, Charo, Valentia, and Bonita, Thanks


----------



## mrsralph

Have you considered things like words for colours with an 'ita' on the end for a girl or 'ito' for a boy? ita/ita means 'little' so you can add it to a lot of words to get a cute name. Though things like Dorado (gold) Violeta (purple) are already pretty good names in and of themselves. I would skip Marron (brown) I think it is fairly close to another word that is a swear in Spanish so mispronouncing it might get you in hot water. ;-) 

http://www.enchantedlearning.com/colors/spanish/


----------



## Terri

I think Jetta pup here looks like a little Bear so i would call him that if was me or Yogi, LOL
So cute though. x


----------



## Jessa

*Oh I need help too!*

Hi! I'm loving the names here.

My mom gave me an adorable 8 week old "chiweenie" (Chi and Daschund mix) a week ago and we still don't have a name for her. She is so cute and lovely, but she's pretty fiesty (quite a rascal actually), so those cutsie feminine names just don't fit her. Can anyone help me? Her picture is my profile pic. 

btw..._We have lots of dogs within our circle of family/friends, so no Chi Chi, Chewy, Tootsie, Sierra, Xena, Lola, Sandie, Foxy, or Sadie._ I'm stuck!

Thanks so much for any suggestions!!!


----------



## Terri

Jessa said:


> Hi! I'm loving the names here.
> 
> My mom gave me an adorable 8 week old "chiweenie" (Chi and Daschund mix) a week ago and we still don't have a name for her. She is so cute and lovely, but she's pretty fiesty (quite a rascal actually), so those cutsie feminine names just don't fit her. Can anyone help me? Her picture is my profile pic.
> 
> btw..._We have lots of dogs within our circle of family/friends, so no Chi Chi, Chewy, Tootsie, Sierra, Xena, Lola, Sandie, Foxy, or Sadie._ I'm stuck!
> 
> Thanks so much for any suggestions!!!


Why not call her Rascal? lol x
Or Tinker even,


----------



## claireeee

I love this thread...so many name ideas to think about! x


----------



## Lynnie

Hello, well we will be having a gorgeous 8 week old girlie Chi coming to live with us on Saturday, she is a long haired cutie, blonde with a black mask and a real little poser  I'd love some suggestions of names for her please, something cute like her.

We watched Beverly Hills Chihuahua on Friday so my daughter is all for calling her Chloe (after the main character) but we would welcome suggestions before final decision is made.


----------



## *Princess*

as soon as i looked at her pick the name Leia came to me..shes gorgeous


----------



## Terri

How about Layla or Carrie?
She is so cute in that wee dress.
Just gorgeous!!


----------



## joanne22

looks like another pixie to me so cute


----------



## MChis

I thought Trixie when I saw her... What a beautiful baby!


----------



## MChis

So I sort of have a name picked out for our next addition but I'm not 100% sold on it. All my Chi's have an M name & I want to stick with that (why stop now? LOL). I like unique names but nothing super cutsie. I've searched so many dang baby/dog name sites & I did come up with others I liked (Moxie **but I'm afraid Maxwell will get confused since we call him Maxie**, Mako, Matrix to name a few). My original pick was Marley but both the breeder & my hubby say it's too girly.

So right now he's Michelin (Miche **sounds like mish** for short) & I do like it...just not 100% on it I guess. So any boy M name ideas would be greatly appreciated!!

Here is a picture of him. Just short of 5 weeks in the photo. Right now he's one of the more mellow and smaller ones of the litter...


----------



## Terri

I like the name you picked.
I also like Marley.
Here are are others though.
Marco
Mika
Marty


----------



## Lynnie

Thanks everyone, actually Princess my daughter is now quite sold on Leia and I'm happy because I am married to Spencer, our daughter is Sara and the cat is Sukie, I'd quite like a fellow 'L' name 

If we go with Leia we might as well go all the way with the Star Wars theme and call her Princess Leia, but Leia for short :lol:


----------



## Ciarra

Lynnie said:


> Thanks everyone, actually Princess my daughter is now quite sold on Leia and I'm happy because I am married to Spencer, our daughter is Sara and the cat is Sukie, I'd quite like a fellow 'L' name
> 
> If we go with Leia we might as well go all the way with the Star Wars theme and call her Princess Leia, but Leia for short :lol:


Im all for star wars names, I have a Chewbacca (chewy) SkyWalker (Sky) and a Jango Fett (JayJay) and my new one I think were gonna name him Jawa (Quin, Quincy)

Just to add Im obsessed with "Y" ending names...


----------



## sugarbaby

Thank you Roie 
i think i have found the perfect puppy name 

i have been stuck on naming my puppy with a name starting with S ,on the list i had 
Shiva - Hindu god of fertility 
Sassy
Skyla
Saige
Scout
Starla
Lilla
Shanti
Sharlet

but when i came in here i found what i think is the perfect puppy name for my girl  and it doesnt start with an S lol
my new girl will be called .................................
Keona -------(meaning)--gods gracious gift


----------



## four chihuahuhas

how about chocalabella


----------



## hog.matt84

Do you have Chinese names for Puppies? Or a name that may perhaps sound like a Chinese one?


----------



## sookey

We have a female cat called Ni-Hao. Which means hello.


----------



## YoQuiero

Is the OP still doing this?


----------



## Terri

YoQuiero said:


> Is the OP still doing this?


I doubt it, it was in 2005, havent seen them around here since i joined.


----------



## YoQuiero

Poo. I would have been interested to know what she'd suggest for Sugar if I wanted to rename her


----------



## lyndsey

hay..... 
im getting a lil boy chi and im looking for a lil cute name for him.hes long coat and brown and white.hes very playfull and hes very very small


----------



## kellsandpup

ok pup isnt concieved yet lmao
but mum is a long haired black and tan, dad is a long haired cream
pups are normally tan coloured......
i love paranormal stuff,avenged sevenfold and egypt.......go


----------



## archiesmum

any suggestions for my chi pup ready in 5 weeks...short hair, tiny at the mo lol..cream coloured.my other chi is called Archie.


----------



## Lexilex

Haha , I named mine Cookie, 

But everyone wants to call her " Rose" because my sister chi is called " Jack"...

I'm against it


----------



## sassysally

I have a tan color chi with no name and she is fierce, sassy, and bossy. Any suggestions???


----------



## Marley-N-Mixie_Momma

I need a name for my male chi. He is currently 5 weeks old so we are not sure of his personality just yet. We already have two females named Mixie and Marley. My husband and 5 yr old want to name him Yoda, but I'm not sold. (not a big star wars fan like they are!!) Open to suggestions!


----------



## Marley-N-Mixie_Momma

For a spunky tan female I like the names Tawny, Bianca, Daphne, Paris, Jezebel, Sasha, Moxie, Sprocket, .. Just some I came up with


----------



## SuperMomX4

So I thought Ruby was a fitting name, Since my Birthday is July 1st and she is my Birthday present, but I haven't met her in person yet. They have been calling her HoneyBear. Now I am torn. What do u think? Ruby or HoneyBear or something else? I want to make her a name tag for when she comes home.


----------



## Tanna

I like Ruby, it's different and the story behind it is very sweet, I'd stick with Ruby. You can have the breeder start calling her Ruby so she knows it by the time she gets to her forever home.


----------



## SuperMomX4

Thanks...


----------



## chichi fan

Nacho's little brother was born a week ago today. He is a black, tan and white tricolor. His sire's name is Tuxedo and apparently he will look just like his Dad, who is a champion. I am tempted to call him Tuxedo as well as he looks like he is wearing one. Originally we thought of Chico (but I think it sounds too much like Nacho) or Chimmi (short for chimichanga). We often call Nacho by Nach or Nachi. So he could be Tux for short. Your thoughts would be appreciated. I will post pictures when he is a bit older.
This is Tuxedo - the daddy.


----------



## kulou

i agree thinking of names for these cuties are fun


----------



## Goldylocks

I like Tux


----------



## Vanessa R

*Naming my little girl*

Hi, just saw your post about helping to name puppies and thought maybe you can give me suggestions. I just adopted a 5 day old Chihuahua Puppy. The breeder was thinking of euthanizing but couldn't bring herself to do it. She is white with a black mask, tiny at just 2 1/2 ounces. A very strong little girl, but born with no front limbs. Mom decided to stop feeding her, so being a retired CVT and after discussing it with my vet, I decided to raise this little Angel who I've nicknamed Roo for the time being.(after the baby Kangaroo in the Winnie the Pooh books). She had her check up two days ago, is gaining weight and is a demanding little girl if her feeding is 2 minutes late. Please help me find a unique name for a unique baby. I think Italian, Greek and Portuguese are very romantic languages, I am open to any and all suggestions and advise. Thanks!


----------



## ~LS~

Vanessa R said:


> Hi, just saw your post about helping to name puppies and thought maybe you can give me suggestions. I just adopted a 5 day old Chihuahua Puppy. The breeder was thinking of euthanizing but couldn't bring herself to do it. She is white with a black mask, tiny at just 2 1/2 ounces. A very strong little girl, but born with no front limbs. Mom decided to stop feeding her, so being a retired CVT and after discussing it with my vet, I decided to raise this little Angel who I've nicknamed Roo for the time being.(after the baby Kangaroo in the Winnie the Pooh books). She had her check up two days ago, is gaining weight and is a demanding little girl if her feeding is 2 minutes late. Please help me find a unique name for a unique baby. I think Italian, Greek and Portuguese are very romantic languages, I am open to any and all suggestions and advise. Thanks!



Wow Vanessa, what a story!
You did a wonderful thing for taking little Roo in.
Very honorable of you. I love her current name.


----------



## mollyschihuahuas

Hi, I'm getting a lilac and white puppy this week, he weighed 1.5pounds at 6 weeks so is going to be quite a big boy! But I have no clue what to name him!? I'm swinging to either Blue or Alfie, but has anyone else got any suggestions?

Thank You!


----------



## spudchi

Hi, We have a 10 week old Blue Merle girl, she has 1 blue eye and we think shes not gonna be a tiny girl. At the moment we're calling her Lollipop - Lolli for short which I like but some of the family don't :foxes15:

I cant use Skye, Dotty, Poppy, Maple and a few others as they are used on the chooks and past pets lol I love names that are not human names like our 2 year old Chi is named Spudley. A lonnnnng list would be fab as I'm up against my partner and 4 boys who keep comin up with butch names for her lol 

thankie Ju x 

Lollipop (subject to change lol)


----------



## lily may

hi im getting a little girl short haired black & tan i love madonna i like girly things i allready have a ruby , lily and sky .


----------



## riverofchange

spudchi said:


> Hi, We have a 10 week old Blue Merle girl, she has 1 blue eye and we think shes not gonna be a tiny girl. At the moment we're calling her Lollipop - Lolli for short which I like but some of the family don't :foxes15:
> 
> I cant use Skye, Dotty, Poppy, Maple and a few others as they are used on the chooks and past pets lol I love names that are not human names like our 2 year old Chi is named Spudley. A lonnnnng list would be fab as I'm up against my partner and 4 boys who keep comin up with butch names for her lol
> 
> thankie Ju x
> 
> Lollipop (subject to change lol)



Azul (blue in Spanish) 

Dotty or Dottie

Speckle 

Splatches or Splotches

Two Tone

Twister (because of all the colors on her she looks like she went thru a paint tornado, LOL)

Thats all I got for now, hope you find a name for her


----------



## LittleBean

I need some help naming this girl who is going to be the new addition to the family today if everything goes well  Her original name is Maya but we don't like it very much


----------



## Goldylocks

Gotta say Vanessa I kinda like Roo too, you are obviously a fantastic person and must have buckets of love to give. Good luck to you and little Roo.

Spudchi, sorry but I love your current name too, in fact so much I may have to pinch it for my next little girl LOL. Lollipop is just such a great word to say..

Sorry little bean, at the moment I can't think of a name for your girl, I'm sure someone else will come up with something great.


----------



## Mandyangel

We just got a new puppy, she's super sweet and playful... she pees a lot! LOL She's 12 weeks old, mostly a pale tan color and white. We like cutesy names/princess names. short hair... Hmmm....


----------



## Zorana1125

Mandyangel said:


> We just got a new puppy, she's super sweet and playful... she pees a lot! LOL She's 12 weeks old, mostly a pale tan color and white. We like cutesy names/princess names. short hair... Hmmm....


Yay! How exciting! Can you post a picture of her? 
My next girl (like that's going to happen) dog name is gonna be Pandora and I would love to call her Pandie for short!


----------



## Loveoscar

I love Lula, if I had a girl chi that's what I'd call her. Or Ivy, Luna, Desi, Adelaide (Addie for short) Magdalena (Maggie or Lena) tessie, britta, Sophie, darla, or baby! I love love love girls names! Hmm maybe I need a female chi to be a companion for Oscar..


----------



## Loveoscar

Ooooh or trinny! I love that


----------



## Loveoscar

Sorry one more! I love Thistle and Cherry too!


----------



## Mandyangel

Here is a pic of my girl, I don't have one on my computer to upload...


Photo by mandyangelxoxo • Instagram


----------



## Leeanne

I havnt even got my puppy yet as we are still looking for a breeder but I'm thinking about names, we want something Spanish we so far have:

Diego
Mario
Paolo
Pablo

Any others? We are leaning towards Diego most, he will be a Black and Tan short haired


----------



## Labergez

i recently have got a chi pup and is female what name would be suitable to give her.??? as i still havent got a good solution yet.....


----------

